
What Will California Ban Next? - notlukesky
https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-will-california-ban-next-11566158511?mod=rsswn
======
tropicalia
_After running late for your flight after a 30-minute security line only to
have TSA confiscate your Fiji water bottle, you’ll now have to stop at a
crowded water fountain to fill your own metal flask. Or buy an overpriced
glass or aluminum bottle at the concession stand, paying another 10 cents for
a bag. And your teeth will chatter if you drink through a paper straw. Of
course you could risk dehydration instead: Men lose up to a half-gallon of
water during a 10-hour flight. Oddly, you can still buy sugary drinks in
plastic bottles at SFO; only healthy, calorie-free water is banned in plastic.
You can’t make this stuff up._

What stands out about this tirade -- and why we need to call it a "tirade" \--
is the complete absence of any mention of opposing factors. As in, you know --
the reasons why plastic bans are being proposed in the first place. Instead we
are told that the idea of banning them just "brainless" lunacy that "you can't
make up."

What a nice, simple world the author seems to live in.

